# ?

## Helper-2005

:Frown:

----------


## SvetaSG

. :Frown:     . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Programada

,    ,  ,  ?  :Smilie:  , ,     ,   ,  -    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stas

.  ,  .

----------


## Helper-2005

> 


  :yes:

----------


## anfisa0001

,          :Embarrassment:   :Wow:

----------


## anfisa0001

> .


,     :Big Grin:

----------


## zAngel

,    ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Programada

*zAngel*, ** ,   -    :Embarrassment:

----------


## zAngel

*Programado*,        :Big Grin: 



>

----------


## Programada

*zAngel*, ,    ))))  1991    :Cool:

----------


## Programada

,    ?   :Cool:

----------


## zAngel

,      ,    ,     "  " () "  "

----------


## kot

, .   http://blogs.klerk.ru/blogs.php ?

----------


## slava_007

*kot*, .   http://blogs.klerk.ru/blog_new.php?t...&sort=lastpost (    " ")

----------


## kot

*slava_007*,  - ,      ,   ( )

----------

:     !
    -        :Embarrassment: 

*, .*

----------


## slava_007

**,      ?    ?

----------

> **,      ?    ?


   , ! :yes:

----------


## Lenik

,      .   ...    ,          :Embarrassment:

----------


## honeymoon

,               ((((  ,  (((      :Embarrassment:          (((  :Wink:

----------


## honeymoon

? ,  :Redface:

----------


## honeymoon

,     !    :yes:

----------

